# Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?



## Simon_PCfreak (1. Juni 2009)

*Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Wollte es halt mal wissen.

Meiner ist 19" von Hanns-G, genauer HW191!

Ausser richtig schnelle Actionspiele kann ich mit dem Monitor fast alles ohne Schlieren zocken.


----------



## GoZoU (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Leider ist die Umfrage in der jetzigen Form in keiner Weise repräsentativ, zur Überarbeitung der Umfrage mache ich deswegen an dieser Stelle zu. Diejenigen die bereits ein Häkchen gesetzt haben, möchte ich bitten erneut abzustimmen, sobald es hier weiter geht .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## GoZoU (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

So ich hoffe ich habe keine wichtige Größe oder Auflösung vergessen.

@Simon_PCfreak: Achte beim nächsten Mal, wenn du eine Umfrage erstellst darauf, dass diese auch aussagekräftig und repräsentativ ist. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich es sehr bedauern, wenn wir einen ausführlicheren Thread schließen müssten, nur weil jemand anderes beim Erstellen geschludert und dadurch schneller mit dem Eröffnen des Topics war .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" (1.680 x 1.050)

24" mit full HD comming soon


----------



## Shady (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" (1.680 x 1.050)
Daneben ein 17 Zöller. Bin am überlegen den 17" in Rente zu schicken und mir noch einen 26" oder so zu holen...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

OMG... jetzt kann ich nicht mehr abstimmen und 19" 1600x1200 fehlt auch... Oder gehts hier nur um TFT da CRT´s seperat aufgeführt sind... ganu unten ganz allein... ohne weitere Optionen...


----------



## computertod (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Oo, wieso ist bei mir "17" (1.440 x 900)" ausgwählt? ich hatte doch 19" angeklickt


----------



## OctoCore (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> OMG... jetzt kann ich nicht mehr abstimmen und 19" 1600x1200 fehlt auch... Oder gehts hier nur um TFT da CRT´s seperat aufgeführt sind... ganu unten ganz allein... ohne weitere Optionen...


Naja... zeitgemäß eben.
Wenn TFTs Autos wären, wäre unten ein Feld für
[x] Ich fahre einen Stanley Dampfwagen.


20" 1400x1050 fehlt eigentlich. Aber die sind eher selten


----------



## moe (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] _19" (1.280 x 1.024)
reciht eigentlich auch. zum filme gucken ist er zwar n bisschen ungeschickt, aber dafür zum surfen umso besser (surfen mit widescreen suckt...).
_


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Meiner ist auch nicht dabei. 

*28", 1920x1200*, habe für das 26er-Pendant gestimmt. 
Schon ordentlich - Surfen mit Widescreen FTW! (Sidebar von FF macht das ganze wieder "wett")

Gruß,
André


----------



## majorguns (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 26" (1.920 x 1.200), seit 2 Tagen den neuen 26" und ich muss sagen zwischen 22" und 26" liegen Welten, den kleinen 22" nutze ich nurnoch als zweit Bildschirm für ICQ etc....
Die Übersicht ist einfach unglaublich und auch zum Filme schauen, 360 zocken ist er super geeignet


----------



## Simon_PCfreak (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



GoZoU schrieb:


> So ich hoffe ich habe keine wichtige Größe oder Auflösung vergessen.
> 
> @Simon_PCfreak: Achte beim nächsten Mal, wenn du eine Umfrage erstellst darauf, dass diese auch aussagekräftig und repräsentativ ist. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich es sehr bedauern, wenn wir einen ausführlicheren Thread schließen müssten, nur weil jemand anderes beim Erstellen geschludert und dadurch schneller mit dem Eröffnen des Topics war .
> 
> ...



Ahh, vielen Dank!
Ich werde beim nächsten mal darauf achten.

PS: Falls ich doch noch mal was vergässen sollte, wie kann ich das denn ändern?

mfg

Simon


----------



## Simon_PCfreak (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ich hab die Umfrage doch nicht geändert! -.-


----------



## Sesfontain (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

22" Full HD


----------



## Pommes (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

20 und 22''


----------



## The_Final (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ich kann nicht nochmal abstimmen und laut Umfrage hab ich einen 19"-Monitor, tatsächlich habe ich aber 23".


----------



## Simon_PCfreak (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass der Moderator die Umfrage geändert hat.


----------



## eVoX (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x]  22" (1.680 x 1.050)


----------



## klefreak (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

hab nen 24" 16:*10*

denn ich HASSE diese schmalen Monitore wo man zum Arbeiten kaum noch eine Höhe Hat :no:

wenn mna "uns" dann fürs Wohnzimmer das Kino-Breitbild einreden will, da sträubts mich immer ganz fürchterlich! (wer hat denn gerne bei normalen Sendungen 1/3 der Bildschirbreite als schwarzen Balken??)
-> auch für's Gamen hab ich lieber ein etwas ausgeglichernes Bild (breite/höhe) da nehme ich lieber den gesamten Monitor ne Stufe größer

mfg Klemens


----------



## The_Final (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



Simon_PCfreak schrieb:


> Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass der Moderator die Umfrage geändert hat.


So weit war ich auch schon. 



klefreak schrieb:


> hab nen 24" 16:*10*
> 
> denn ich HASSE diese schmalen Monitore wo man zum Arbeiten kaum noch eine Höhe Hat :no:


Meiner ist auch 16:10, find ich insgesamt einfach komfortabler.


----------



## boss3D (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 22 Zöller (1920 x 1080 = 1080p auf meiner Xbox 360)  

Der Laptop hat 15.4 Zoll (1280 x 800).

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kalgani (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

*23" LG M237WD* 1920*1080 habe für keinen oben gestimmt, da 22" und 24" halt nicht passen.
und der punkt "eine andere grösse" nicht da ist.


----------



## Simon_PCfreak (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



kalgani schrieb:


> *23" LG M237WD* 1920*1080 habe für keinen oben gestimmt, da 22" und 24" halt nicht passen.
> und der punkt "eine andere grösse" nicht da ist.



Zum letzten Mal: ICH HABE DIESE UMFRAGE NICHT BEARBEITET!!! DAS WAR EIN MODERATOR...BEI MEINER ALTEN GAB ES DIESEN PUNKT:::::::::::::::


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



Simon_PCfreak schrieb:


> Zum letzten Mal: ICH HABE DIESE UMFRAGE NICHT BEARBEITET!!! DAS WAR EIN MODERATOR...BEI MEINER ALTEN GAB ES DIESEN PUNKT:::::::::::::::




Reg dich mal ab, hat ja keiner gesagt das es dein Fehler aktuell ist. Wird schon ein mod ändern wenn er das sieht ....


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ruhig Meister Simon. Wir haben es nun ja auch verstanden und ich glaube auch nicht, dass das eine direkte Kritik an dir war. oO

Gruß,
André

/edit: Manno, bin ich lahm geworden.


----------



## Simon_PCfreak (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

dann bin ich aber beruhigt. (alles kleingeschrieben...) XD


----------



## speedymike (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

ich hab einen 19 zoller - 1.280 x 1.024


----------



## ATImania (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ich habe einen 22" Zoll 1920x1080 Full HD


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 24" 1920x1200...aber gleich zwei davon nebeneinander  LG W2452T


----------



## FoXXie (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

22" Seid genau einem Jahr^^
HP w2207h super ding


----------



## majorguns (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



klefreak schrieb:


> hab nen 24" 16:*10*
> 
> denn ich HASSE diese schmalen Monitore wo man zum Arbeiten kaum noch eine Höhe Hat :no:
> 
> ...


Signed!!! 
Bei Internet Seiten habe ich an der Seite auch immer viel zu viel ungenutzten Platz und nach unten fehlt er mir also weniger höhe als wie bei 10:9 will ich auf keinen Fall haben, schwarze Balken bei 16:9 Filmen fallen garnicht auf da es egal ist ob ich jetzt den Rahmen des Bildschirms (nicht) sehe oder den Rahmen des Bildschirms und die kleinen Balken oben und unten (nicht) sehe


----------



## cami (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Mein Spielemonitor, ein LG 227WTP, ist auch ein 22" mit 1680x1050

Ich finde diese grösse ideal zum Zocken, Officearbeiten oder auch filme schauen.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 22" 1680x1050 ein LG Flatron L227WT

aber



GoZoU schrieb:


> Diejenigen die bereits ein Häkchen gesetzt haben, möchte ich bitten erneut abzustimmen, sobald es hier weiter geht .



Sie haben bereits an dieser Umfrage teilgenommen

Hab ich was verpasst


----------



## Railroadfighter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Bald seit 2 Jahren einen 22 Zöller mit 1680*1050 (Samsung 223BW).

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Gutewicht (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x]19" mit 1280x1024 pixel.

wird aber bald gegen nen 22" oder 24" full HD TFT getauscht


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ich kann zwar nicht mehr abstimmen, deswegen müßt ihr euch eine 1 bei "über 30"" vorstellen.
Ich spiele auf einem 40" TV.


----------



## el barto (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

22" HP TFT... keine Schlieren und gutes Bild
bei Gelegenheit aber auch aufm 42" Plasma TV

mfg el barto


----------



## Stingray93 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

(x) 22" (1680x1050)

Undzwar einen HP w2207

http://g-ec2.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/electronics/detailpage/200/hp/B000PYAJDE_1.jpg

Für mich ein gutes Bild  Aber da hat ja jeder seinen eignen Geschmack.


----------



## W0LVE (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Samsung T220 mit _22" (1.680 x 1.050)_
_Bin sehr zufrieden._


----------



## Fransen (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x]22" (1680x1050)

Zum Zocken benutze ich einen Samsung Syncmaster 2243WM.

Auf meinen Schreibtisch befinden sich insgesamt zwei Monitore:
1xSamsung SyncMaster 2243WM
1xAsus VH222H
->beides 22" mit der Auflösung 1680x1050...


----------



## schub97 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

ich hab immer ncoh nen röhrenmonitor.


----------



## Octopoth (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22"  1680x1050


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

hab immer noch eine röhre, 19" Iiama Vision master pro 450, Baujahr 2000 , die farben sind klasse und ich zock damit in 1680x1050, 1600x1200 und in 1920x1200.

grüsse


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ich sitze immer noch auf meinem 17 Zoller @ 1280x1024


----------



## adler93 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

17" (1.280 x 1.024) 
Zu klein, aber iwann wird sich da auch mal was tun.


----------



## juergen28 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

20" Asus LS 201 Auflösung 1400x1050


----------



## battle_fee (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 26" Samsung T260 schlägt sie einfach alle


----------



## Kurtch (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

24" 1920*1200

was kleineres kommt mir nicht mehr ins haus


----------



## fett_neuss (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



Kurtch schrieb:


> 24" 1920*1200
> 
> was kleineres kommt mir nicht mehr ins haus



Richtig! So muss das! Samsung SyncMaster 245b Plus (24") 1920x1200,

falls in einigen Jahren "Bildschirmtapete" rauskommt, wird angemauert! 

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] über 30" 

Ein 32" Full-HD muss es richten  



> [x] _19" (1.280 x 1.024)
> reciht eigentlich auch. zum filme gucken ist er zwar n bisschen ungeschickt, aber dafür zum surfen umso besser (surfen mit widescreen suckt...)._


Sagt der der noch nie an einem Widescreen gesurft hat?! 
Es ist verdammt geil, denn man kann mit einem WS gleich auf 2 Seiten gleichzeitig surfen, WS möchte ich nie mehr missen


----------



## mr_sleeve (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" 1680x1050 

ich hab aber neben drann noch nen 15" stehen


----------



## lows (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

_24" (1.920 x 1.080)_
_super zum DVD oder Blueray schauen_


----------



## Blacksteel (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" 1680x1050
Mein Acer x223w hat mich noch nie enttäuscht und für Strategiespiele wie z.b Supreme Commander einfach super


----------



## Cornholio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 22" (1.680 x 1.050) 

Ich bin mit meinem Samsung SyncMaster 226CW rundum zufrieden


----------



## Beat84 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Ich sitze immer noch auf meinem 17 Zoller @ 1280x1024





adler93 schrieb:


> 17" (1.280 x 1.024)
> Zu klein, aber iwann wird sich da auch mal was tun.


Wie zu klein!?! Dann müsst Ihr erstmal auf einem 15"-TFT zocken, Auflösung sagenhafte 1024x768!


----------



## push@max (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

19" (1.280 x 1.024)

Oder ein 32" LCD-TV mit 1920x1080


----------



## kalgani (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sagt der der noch nie an einem Widescreen gesurft hat?!
> Es ist verdammt geil, denn man kann mit einem WS gleich auf 2 Seiten gleichzeitig surfen, WS möchte ich nie mehr missen



oder einfach nur noch einen monitor braucht um nebeneinander vernünfig zu arbeiten. eine seite i-net recherche, andere seite text-/bildbearbeitungs-/setzprogramm offen.  oder verschiedene teile der AD-Verwaltung nebeneinander... 

me2, never again without WS!


----------



## [Jig$aW] (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

22" Samsung SyncMaster T220 (1680x1050)
U yeah!!


----------



## Simon_PCfreak (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

interessant...


----------



## strucki200 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ab Ende der Woche 3x 22 Zoll Samsung 226 BW


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

_[x] __22" (1.680 x 1.050)_

_das reicht mir erstmal vollkommen_


----------



## fadade (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" 1680x1050

=> Wenn man mit 4xSSAA und 16:1 AF spielt, wirds schon häufiger sehr ruckelig, deswegen solls beim Monitor bleiben, aber solbald die GT300er-Serie von Nvidia rauskommt, steht wahrscheinlich wieder eine Aufrüstung an ....


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Meiner ist der Phillips 190x, 19". Finde das Phillips ziemlich gute TFT Monitore herstellt, genauso wie die Fernseher von Phillips.

Mehr als 19" Zoll ist für einen Pc meiner Meinung nach überflüssig. Jenachdem was man spielt, wird ab höheren Zoll, bei den meisten Spielen, das spielen zu anstrengend. Wenn der Monitor zu groß wird, wird das für das Auge auf Dauer anstrengend, weil du jenachdem wie du vor dem Pc sitzt, zu nah vor dem Monitor hängst und das Auge dadurch mehr arbeiten muss und somit ein schneller Müdigkeitsfacktor vorhanden ist.

Das gleiche fast wie bei Tv's. Man sollte eigentlich möglichst immer ungefähr die Bilddiagonale x 3 vom Fernseher entfernt sitzen, damit das Auge nicht soviel arbeiten muss, ist aber jedem selbst überlassen.

Gruß. HardstylePhoenix


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

mein gaming mon ist nen LG 22" 16:9 lcd mit ner auflösung von 1920x1080!

hab vorher an nem asus 22" 16:10 mit 1680x1050 gezockt!

hab jetzt beide dran kann aber nur auf einem zocken!
und das ist der FullHD mon!

gruß,ben


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

24" von Samsung und als Zweiter ein 22" von ASUS


----------



## Siffer81 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

meiner ist ein 24'' (1920x1200) Eizo FlexScan HD2441W  Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem, absolut geiles bild.

Greetz


----------



## daddelkopp (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

hab nen 19" 1280x1024 von Yuraku.
Demnächst gibts nen 24"er un dann höchstens nur noch GRÖSSER!


----------



## boehmer_dce (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

_[X] 20" (1.680 x 1.050)

Samsung 206BW
_


----------



## heizungsrohr (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

da fehlt 19" mit 1680x1050er Auflösung


----------



## kortos (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

24" mit 1920x1200 !

samsung 245b bei alternate gezackt


----------



## Cohiba (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

hab auch 19´von hanns g..
dies jahr steht aber noch 22´an..denk mal ich werd auch bei der marke bleiben, bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## maschine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 24" (1920x1200) auf meinem Syncmaster 245B plus, der ist einfach nur geil


----------



## heartcell (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

19" (1.280 x 1.024)
muhahah.
mist^^


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

22" (1680 x 1050) von LG. Noch reicht das vollkommen. Aber irgendwann ist ein 24" fällig.


----------



## uuodan (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

24", die ich nicht benötige. Leider finde ich keinen Abnehmer für meinen Monitor. Naja, was soll's.


----------



## Sight (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

22" Acer X222WD '1650x1050'


----------



## Tecqu (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x]22"(1680x1050)
Bei mir werkelt ein Samsung Syncmaster 226BW


----------



## PrimeCool3r (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

_[x] 17" (1280x1024)_ Acer AL1717. Reicht mir, so braucht man auch keine High-End Graka.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

19" benq fp91g+


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> _[x] 17" (1280x1024)_ Acer AL1717. Reicht mir, so braucht man auch keine High-End Graka.



Da passt ja nichtmal CPU-Z rauf


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ich nutz ne gute alte Röhre und ne seltene dazu, nen 22" Intergraph CAD Monitor, zum glück noch gut in schuss.


----------



## Gamer09 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Acer p241w _24" 1.920 x 1.200_


----------



## Spikos (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

17" mit 1280x1024
""Gaming"-Monitor halt.. reicht noch bis mir zu Weihnachten ein HD Fernseher jenseits der 32" ins Haus kommt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 19" Fujitsu Siemens, das ding reicht, solange bis ich wieder n bissel Bares in der Tasche hab ^^


----------



## MSPCFreak (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Warum nimmt man einen 22 Zöller, wenn ein 20 Zöller die gleiche Auflösung hat?


----------



## LOGIC (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Samsung SyncMaster 2433 BW (24 zoll) 1920x1200


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Warum nimmt man einen 22 Zöller, wenn ein 20 Zöller die gleiche Auflösung hat?



Weil 22"  2" größer ist? 

Ich bin nicht ein Fan von gequetschen Bildern. Umso größer desto besser


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Genau deswegen, wenns nur um die auflösung ging könnt auch nen 19" nehmen. Mir gehts aber um die größe und die Qualität und klitzeklein wenig um raritäten.


----------



## Mantis (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Seit den 185er Nvidia-Treibern gehts problemlos rund auf dem 47 Zoller (Philips-Ambilight)


----------



## rabit (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Habe 2x19Zoll.
Ist oft sehr praktisch.


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ich habe mir jetzt einen 24 Zoll gegoennt. Mein 19 Zoll dient als Desktoperweiterung.


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

heute noch einen 17" röhren monitor, da allerdings dort schon das alter klar ersichtlich ist, habe ich bereits einen neuen 24" tft 1920x1200 bestellt, und denn dann direkt auch eingetragen   ich schätze damit das der montag/dienstag ankommt


----------



## battle_fee (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

26" samsung T260


----------



## Toast mit Mett (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 24" LG Flatron W2452T 1920 x 1200 
     und als Monitorerweiterung 17" von HANNS G 1280 x 1024


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

24" Samsung 245B


----------



## Uziflator (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Der Zeit habe ich noch einen 22" der sehr bald durch einen neuen ersetzt werden soll PRAD | Testbericht Dell 2209WA (s) der soll dann nur als Desktop-Erweiterung dienen.


----------



## Neoar (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ich hab derzeit einen LG Flatron W2261V (22") und zu dem hab ich noch mein Fernseher (LG 32 LG6000 ) angeschlossen um vom Bett aus mal zuzocken


----------



## roga01 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ich hab nen 26" Monitor von Novita


----------



## superman1989 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

nen acer 22 mit 1650 und 1080


----------



## micky12 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

17" (1280 x 1024) und 32"


----------



## tobi757 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Habe einen 19" PHILIPS 190S8FS mit 1280x1024. 

Für die Zukunft ist aber was größeres geplant. So um die 32"


----------



## kreids (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

x 22er 1680x1050

siehe sig.


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

19" Medion Widescreen -.-

Kommt aber bald ein 23er dazu. Gleich mit passender Graka.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

LG mit 22", 1680x1050


----------



## maGic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

ich nutze CRT monitor, weil ich immer noch nicht mit LCD-plastik-Ding anfreunden will.

meine größte traum ist EiZO 21" CRT.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Hier isser: 

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [PCGH Extreme] Der Schreibtisch-Thread


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

22" (1.680 x 1.050) , wie die meisten.

Interessant wäre in der Umfrage noch die Frage ob TN oder höherwertiges Panel, find ich.


----------



## HollomaN (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" (1680x1050) ein LG Flatron L227WT-PF.

würd aber dieses jahr noch durch ein 24" abgelöst.


----------



## Shady (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hier isser:
> 
> Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [PCGH Extreme] Der Schreibtisch-Thread



Mächtiges Ding xD
Was macht der für 'ne Auflösung?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Full-HD 

Ich nutze den Fernseher als Moni


----------



## Shady (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Mmh... dann wird das ganze aber recht groß dargestellt, oder nich..?
Das Teil war aber best. auch nich ganz billig... Wollte mir auch iwann demnächst noch was größeres holen, hab mir aber noch nich so ganz überlegt was es wird...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

mit Versand rund 500€ 

der Hier: LE32B550 LCD-TV Fernseher

jup wird größer dargestellt. Man gewöhnt sich aber schnell dran. Beim zoggen einfach nur geil =D


----------



## Shady (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> mit Versand rund 500€
> der Hier: LE32B550 LCD-TV Fernseher


Geht ja sogar noch.




Fr3@k schrieb:


> jup wird größer dargestellt.


War ja eig. kla. Wie sonst... 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Man gewöhnt sich aber schnell dran. Beim zoggen einfach nur geil =D



Glaub ich gern, dass das geil is^^
Is schon irgendwie verlockend... Momentan aber wohl nicht, momentan bin ich etwas auf Sparkurs...
Im November gibts aber Weihnachtsgeld. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



Shady schrieb:


> Geht ja sogar noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir ging das Bday-Geld drauf


----------



## Apokalypsos (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Zocke ebenfalls am Fernseher, ist ein 32" von Samsung. Leider nur HD-Ready (1360*768), aber mir reichts leicht. Zusammen mit dem CEM PE gibts Film- und Spielgenuss vom feinsten! 

Für ne LAN muss mein guter alter SyncMaster 940BF in 19" (1280*1024) herhalten.


----------



## Holdrio (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Phö, muss mal entschieden gegen die Diskriminierung von 27.5 Zoll Usern hier protestieren! 
Einfach weg geschwiegen wird man da und gar nicht erst erwähnt in der Umfrage sniff, das ist hart!  

Naja Blödsinn beiseite, bin mit dem Viewsonic VX2835wm als Gamemonitor trotzdem sehr zufrieden was Bild und Schnelligkeit angeht, und für die XL Grösse ist der direkt fast ein Schnäppchen.
Nur das klotzige Design ist nicht der Hit natürlich, aber was solls, das Riesenbild ist einfach genial zum gamen.

An einen 22er könnte ich mich nie mehr gewöhnen und kann grosse Monis nur empfehlen zum gamen, macht viel mehr Spass und bringt viel mehr als so manches Hardware Upgrade.
Nur an der Graka sollte für 1920x1200 natürlich nicht gespart werden.


----------



## Uziflator (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Bei mir hat sich etwas geändert   zu meinem  22" (1.680x1.050) ist ein 22"(1.920x1.080) dazu gestoßen.


----------



## utacat (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 19 Zoll 1280x1024 
-Medion 3 Jahre 
-keine Pixel, keine von mir bemerkten Schlieren
Das Ding will einfach nicht kaputt gehen.
Gruß utacat


----------



## Shi (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

15 Zoll (1024x768) für was anderes ist unter meiner Dachschräge kein Platz. Dafür kann ich unter dieser Auflösung sogar CoD5 mit höchsten Details zocken!!!1


----------



## Uziflator (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



utacat schrieb:


> [x] 19 Zoll 1280x1024
> -Medion 3 Jahre
> -keine Pixel, keine von mir bemerkten Schlieren
> Das Ding will einfach nicht kaputt gehen.
> Gruß utacat



Wie keine Pixel?! 

Wie erkennst du dann überhaupt etwas darauf?


----------



## mÆgges (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

also wenn ich meinen 24" samsung nochmal hergebe dann nur gegen was stromsparenders mit led-backlight oder so


----------



## master11 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Hi
Ich habe einen 22" monitor und benutze 1680x1050


----------



## lvr (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 17" (1.280 x 1.024)


----------



## Happy Chicken (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

22" Samsung Syncmaster
vor nem halben Jahr für 230€ gekauft und vollkommen zufrieden damit


----------



## JOJO (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Samsung T220, seit ein paar Monaten im Einsatz. Arbeitsbildschirm ist ein 19er Phillips CRT.


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 19 Zoll, 1280x1024
Größe und Auflösung sind für mich perfekt.


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" (1.920 x 1.080)


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X]22" (1.680 x 1.050)

Bald Umstieg auf 26-28 Zoll Moni mit Full-HD


----------



## -Chefkoch- (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" (1680 x 1050)

und wird auch lange Zeit wohl so bleiben.


----------



## Sutta (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" (1.920 x 1.080)
Also eigentlich nur 21,5 Zoll.


----------



## master030 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 24" (1.920 x 1.200)

Samsung 2433bw


----------



## DarkMo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> LordMeuchelmord schrieb:
> 
> 
> > OMG... jetzt kann ich nicht mehr abstimmen  und 19" 1600x1200 fehlt auch... Oder gehts hier nur um TFT da CRT´s  seperat aufgeführt sind... ganu unten ganz allein... ohne weitere  Optionen...
> ...


ich hab die tage erst gelesen, das wegen dem 0 inputlag crt's wohl eher zum profi segment gehören ^^ hat mich gefreut, gehör ich quasi zu den profis  hab auch noch ne 19er röhre mit 1600x1200. leider nur aufm desktop, da die 240 einfach... naja ^^ aber unterschiedlichste auflösungen sin ja aufm crt kein problem 

das werd ich vermissen, wenn ich mir ma nen lcd gönn. geplant is für irgendwann nen 24er mit 1920x1200. die auflösungsunabhängigkeit werd ich stark vermissen. dieser zwang zu einer auflösung geht mir voll gegen den strich >< aber dafür freu ich mich auf den verbrauch 

was brauchn sone röhre eigentlich an saft? pi mal daumen. würd mich echt ma intressieren. der lcd den ich im auge hab soll wohl schlanke 30-40W nur brauchen un ich glaub röhren sin mit 140+ schon dabei, wenn ich nich irre *g*


----------



## Harti52 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 23" @ 1920x1080

Ist leider in der Liste nicht vorhanden 

LG W2343T


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X]_24" (1.920 x 1.200)_ 

Video7 D24W33, damals bestes Produkt zum sagenhaften Preis von 288€.


----------



## stefan.net82 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

(x) 24" (1.920 x 1.200)

Samsung SyncMaster T240HD


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 22" Asus MW221U @ 1680x1050


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ich hab einen HD 27 Zoller @ 1920x1200


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Wenn ich auf dem Notebook Spiele 16,4" (1920x1080) sonst auf dem Fernseher mit 32" (1920x1080)


----------



## Sirwhitecrow (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Hatte für über ein Jahr einen 26"er und hab mir jetzt einen 24"er von Acer geholt weil dass der größte monitor mit 120 Hz ist. Die 2 Zoll gehen einen aber schon irgendwie ab. Aber 3d vision entschädigt dafür.


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X]22" (1.680 x 1.050)

alles andere würde in meinen augen nur unnötig mehr energie verbrauchen. außerdem muss ich beim dell 2408wfp in der arbeit so oft den kopf bewegen, um alles was sich auf dem monitor abspielt auch wirklich überblicken zu können. bin da immer etwas verloren


----------



## dersuchti_93 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 23" 1920x1080p LG W2361V
Jo, das ding war bei MM gekauft und, da war Neueröffnung und habe stolze 50€ gespart und ist einfach der hammer, aber bald umstieg auf 24-30" 120hz und 3D Kit von Geforce


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 24" 1920x1080p  Samsung P2450

Hatte vorher einen mit 1680x1050, und bin sehr zufrieden.
Upgrade wird so schnell nicht vollzogen da mich 3D nicht so sehr interessiert.


----------



## Low (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Gar keins von den Möglichkeiten....
Ich habe einen 21" LCD 4:3 Monitor mit 1440x1050


----------



## Per4mance (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" 1680x1050   LG Flatron L227WTP

super monitor ohne irgendwelche probs egal welches spielgenre.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 23" ( 1920*1080 )

Eigentlich wäre mir ein 16:10 lieber, aber ich hab mich dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Tobias-F (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

19"
1440*990
Viel zu klein, aber vlt. gibt es ja bald was Neues.


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

noch 1x 27"
1920x1080

demnächst:
3x 27"
5760x1080


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 19" 1920x1080

Schon lange und wohl noch bis zum Umzug in eine größere Wohnung so...


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> [x] 19" 1920x1080
> 
> Schon lange und wohl noch bis zum Umzug in eine größere Wohnung so...



Was ist das denn für ein Monitor der bei 19" full hd Auflösung hat?


----------



## Domowoi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x]19" 1280x1024  
aber vermutlich kommt bald ein FullHD 27"er


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

24" (23.6), 1920 x 1200
Acer G24.


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] _Mehr als 30"_


----------



## SchnickNick (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" 1920x1080

eigntlich ist es ja 23", des gabs aber leider net^^ 
ist ein Samsung SyncMaster P2370


----------



## Schoschi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] unter 17" - 15" Notebook 

Manchmal auch 19", dann extern mit 1280*1024. Noch nie mit höherer Auflösung gezockt


----------



## Clastron (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

2 x 19" (1.280 x 1.024)


----------



## Goldfinger (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" 1680x1050.  Ich sitze nur 40cm vom LCD entfernt da reicht der völlig nur die Auflösung dürfte etwas höher sein


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X]22" (1.680 x 1.050)


----------



## FreshStyleZ (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

23" 1680x1050


----------



## Zergoras (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] mehr als 30"


----------



## Pumpi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ich nutze die beste Auflösung (2560x1440), kann die aber leider nirgends in der Tabelle finden!!

Mfg Pumpi


----------



## Torr Samaho (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

26" - 1920x1200 - in 2 tagen  

habe bisher jahrelang mit einem 19"er 1280x1024 gedaddelt, bin gespannt wie der umstieg sich auswirkt, wie man so einen bildschirm überhaupt überblicken kann.


----------



## basic123 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

23" gibts nicht in der Auswahl


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x]20" (1.680 x 1.050)

Ein COMPAQ W201q, den ich umsonst bekommen habe, weil ein Kumpel meinen Acer AL1716 mit Cola "beschossen" hat.

Man merke: _Ein voller Colabecher + Fußball im Zimmer + "schlauer" Kumpel _sollten nicht ohne Aufsicht gelassen werden. Auch nicht wenn man dringens wo hin muss


----------



## guna7 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" (1.920 x 1.080)

Soll aber einem 26"er weichen. Warte aber noch bis es einen 26"er Mit LED gibt.


----------



## Seven (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] _22" 1.680 x 1.050


_Wird aber bald durch 26'' ersetzt.


----------



## Cash (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

50" 1920x1080 Samsung.

mfg


----------



## RedoX (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

17'' mit 1280x1024

wird aber diesen oder nächsten monat durch einen 24'' mit 1920x1080 ersetzt...


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 24" (1.920 x 1.080)
Hab aber noch einen kleinen 19" TFT und 2 19 bzw 17" CRTs hier


----------



## klaus$ (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] mehr als 30" genau gesagt zocke ich aufn 32" Monitor


----------



## svppb (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

24" 1920*1200. Freundin sitzt am Zweitrechner. 26"


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

23" mit 1920x1080


----------



## fpsJunkie (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

17" Fujitsu Computers Siemens TFT Monitor mit 1280x1024 
Naja, so kann man wenigstens Crysis mit höchsten Details spielen


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Einbisschen schlecht die Umfrage 

23 Zoll 1920*1080 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[19" (1.280 x 1.024)]

bald kommt ein 22-24 Hd oder FullHD ins haus


----------



## i3810jaz (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

meiner ist zwar nur 21,5 Zoll + full hd aber der unterschied zwischen 21,5 und 22 zoll ist nicht grafierend so hab ich [X]22" (1.920 x 1.080) genommen . Tipp an alle die sich noch einen Monitor hohlen möchten am schreibtisch gillt: Hohe Auflösung möglichst niedrige zoll zahl. So hat man schon schöne Übergänge und es ist nicht verpixelt. Und kleine Monitore sind meist billiger..... ...verrückte Welt...... .


----------



## Balko29 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 24" (1.920 x 1.080)


----------



## streega (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

(X) 26 Zoll ... kann mir das kleiner gar nicht mehr vorstellen ... Spielspaß pur


----------



## i3810jaz (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

wenn du (streega) das auf meine aussage beziest. Ja es gibt Geschmacksunterschiede ich hab eben den Neukäufern das aus meiner Schtweise richtige zu machen empfohlen, aber es gibt eben auch Leute anderrer Meinung. Und sind wir mal ehrlich währe ja auch sonst langweilig oder .


----------



## Z28LET (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Ebenfalls 23" mit 1920*1080 von LG.


----------



## Otep (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 24" (1.920 x 1.080)

eigentlich 23,6"


----------



## Cruise Missile (2. August 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

Es gibt noch Menschen die Röhrenmonitore benutzen ?


----------



## TheRammbock (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 17" (1280 x 1024)


----------



## theLamer (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

22" (1680x1050)
Lege mir demnächst aber einen 24" mit Full-HD-Auflösung zu... langsam wird mir mein Bildschirm nämlich zu klein.


----------



## Own3r (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 23" mit 1920x1080


----------



## cane87 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 24" mit 1920x1080

Nutze einen Benq G2420HD zum Zocken. Games, die ich mit XB360 Gamepad zocken kann, zocke ich aber auf meinem Philips 47PFL7404 47" TV. Das schockt einfach mehr


----------



## Heroman_overall (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 26" mit 1920x1200

Find den Monitor fast noch zu klein, würde mir gern nen 30" zulegen wenn die nicht so teuer wären. Aber der Monitor macht beim zocken schon viel Spaß da man die Atmosphäre gut mitbekommt


----------



## herethic (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

24" (1.920 x 1.080)


----------



## Annabell (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 24" mit 1920x1080

LG Flatron W2443T-PF. 
Ach ja: Nutze meinen Fernseher net zum Zocken (keine Ahnung, ob das technisch überhaupt gehen würde), aber der ist ne 51cm-Bildschirmdiagonale-Röhre und ungefähr 15 Jahre alt. Aber wann sehe ich schon mal fern...


----------



## 8800 GT (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X]mehr als 30"
Ein 42er Plasma von panasonic muss herhalten...


----------



## FreshStyleZ (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*



Cruise Missile schrieb:


> Es gibt noch Menschen die Röhrenmonitore benutzen ?


sowas solls noch geben


----------



## Jan565 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[X] 32" 

Ich zoche gerade immer an meinem Fernseher, ist bequemer und schöner. Aber sonst einen 22"er.


----------



## Potman (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 24" (1.920 x 1.080)

seit neuestem ein SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2470


----------



## alm0st (6. August 2010)

*AW: Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?*

[x] 22" (1680x1050)

Mit der nächsten ATI Grakka Generation kommt mir ein 24"er in Haus


----------

